# entry visa processing time



## vharini83

Hi all,

My husband accepted a job offer from a reputed company in Abu dhabi and has submitted all his documents (attested). At the beginning of the process we were told the entire process should take 10 business days. The company started the process on November 9. We followed up two weeks later and were told that the required approvals were still being obtained. A week after that on the 26th of November, we were told the approvals were obtained the previous day and they are now proceeding for issuance of a fresh visa.

I understand that government officials had most of last week off because of uae national day, however this week is also almost done and we're starting to get a little tense. I've done several searches and can't come to a definitive answer on timelines. Would someone on this forum be able to elaborate on the process please? We have asked the HR contact several times but all he says is it's under process and to wait. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jordanbasset

Would not worry at this stage, I think 10 days was a little optimistic on their part. Of course that is provided the company is genuine and you seem happy they are


----------



## vharini83

Thanks Jordan! What would a more realistic timeline be? We were hoping to be in the UAE second week of January and have movers scheduled for the last week of December. Would it be reasonable to expect the visa by end of next week?


----------



## Jordanbasset

vharini83 said:


> Thanks Jordan! What would a more realistic timeline be? We were hoping to be in the UAE second week of January and have movers scheduled for the last week of December. Would it be reasonable to expect the visa by end of next week?


Yes that should be reasonable for it, mine took 4 weeks, a friend of mine did get his in 2 weeks. Not sure why the difference in time but I would not worry upto 4 weeks. If still no progress after that get in touch again with the company.


----------



## rsinner

Assuming its not a government company (requiring security clearances), visas can take any time between 2-3 business days to 1-2 months.
The reason you didnt get a definite answer online is that there is none. Its not a developed country where the process is set and you know exactly what you need and how much time it will take.


----------

